
The 2020 Census Is a Cybersecurity Fiasco Waiting to Happen - cmurf
https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2018/03/the-2020-census-is-a-cybersecurity-fiasco-waiting-to-happen/
======
SlowRobotAhead
* Census never a problem before

* Now has a citizenship question on it

* Republican president

This is my shocked face that Motherjones now has an issue with it.

This is an opportunistic article riding on the Facebook data hype more than
any real concern for security.

